# A take off on Paul Harvey's God made a Farmer



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUzMPlQb ... r_embedded


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

That was one of the best Super Bowl commercials IMO that I have seen and I have watched all 47 Super Bowls 
That was a 2 min add and at Super Bowl prices Dodge will need to sell a lot of trucks to get their money back. 
I have always run a dodge but the only reasons is the Cummings engine.

That add sure was supportive of the agriculture industry and has been mentioned and repeated so many times on agri. radio and TV that it is amazeing. Funny thing is you don't hear Dodge mentioned 1/10 as much as you do Paul Harvey. By the way that was a speech Paul Harvey gave many years ago to open up a FFA young agri. national convention.

Hats off to Dodge. 
And we lost a good one when Paul Harvey left us.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

OK, but now watch what I posted.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

that is the truth

thanks plainsman

as for paul harveys speech not all of it is true


----------

